# ABGA Boers Breeders!!!!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

http://www.jackmauldin.com/alerts!.htm

"ABGA is changing the rules for registering animals. This is very important for breeders to understand, especially if they have animals or will purchase animals only registered through IBGA and/or USBGA. "

:sigh:


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't had much of chance to read up on what's really going on or why but WOW on the boer goat yahoogroup I joined they have been arguing back and forth about it to the point I stopped reading :sigh: I'm glad you posted this, thank you :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

np, I check Jack Mauldin's site regularly. 

Mine are only Reg with USBGA, because that's the only judges we can get..and I'm not interested in where ABGA is going with their standard


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I plan to go with the USBGA myself and I agree with you on the standards.... Do you know if the USBGA will still be accepting papers from the ABGA to dual register or if they will be allowing people to register kids who have a ABGA only registered parent? If they won't this is going to REALLY suck LOL :doh: because 2 of the 3 place's close enough for me to go vistit and buy stock from are with ABGA and the 3rd is USBGA.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, you can register ABGA goats with USBGA and transfers to USBGA.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbup: Good to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Katrina... :thumb: 

Oh my ...that is ridicules ... :shocked: .......All my Does are ABGA registered....but....My 2 bucks are dual registered ABGA /IBGA.....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OK so what's going on? There are new standards for ABGA???


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm, since when?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone that has been paying attention, knew this was inevitable. Most of my older animals are dual registered but almost all of my newer kids/doelings are USBGA registered only, simply because of the money factor. Sure I am a member of both registries but what sense did it make to pay more for the same thing. Now it appears the ABGA had finally decided to go through with their threats. But again ANYONE that has been watching could have predicted this outcome. This battle has nothing to do with breeders/showmen but rather it is a power struggle between "the upper level management" in BOTH registries. They can call it anything they like but it it is nothing more than an internal battle of wills, which makes me ill, and makes more money for "The Select Few" and does nothing for the Goat Producer except incite problems....All An Ego Trip...
So what does a producer/showmen do? MONEY TALKS...Both registries are interested in Forcing breeders to make a choice, banking on them choosing their registry over the others, and thus inflating thier member numbers, ONLY so they can thumb their noses at the leaders of the other registries, again I don't see any benefit for me. Call Your Resgistry...Tell Them you are not renewing your membership unless they REELECT NEW OFFICE HOLDERS THAT ARE INTERESTED IN THE ADVANCEMENT OF THE BOER GOAT NOT IN GROWING THEIR OWN REPUTATION....I already called both registries and told them I wasn't renewing and would be registering with the other association...If they don't change their policies I will continue my hold-out...1 Person doesn't make a major income change for them but 100 or 1000 would... not to mention the bad publicity they get...For Free... If you noticed I have not said which association that I have sided with BECAUSE they are both in the wrong...They both want to be elitest and not say it, in so many words, and once they have set themseleves up as "The One and Only" just wait for the fees and costs to REALLY start jumping...once you are invested you are stuck
My theory...Belong to any association you like, or none, but make all shows open to EVERYONE...let the judges pick the winner. Different standards? maybe in the middle of the classes but generally the Top is the Top...If the ABGA and the USBGA can't get impartial judges, registrywise, then maybe WE should start looking for some organization that is a little more concerned with How They Spend OUR Money....JMO...but pick up your phones and call them and tell them you aren't happy....or just get out your checkbook and cast your vote


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OK so what's going on? There are new standards for ABGA???


http://www.jackmauldin.com/alerts!.htm Nancy d ....read this link...they are not excepting IBGA animals into the ABGA anymore.... 

()relics....I understand where you are coming from...I already payed my Dues....but that is a good Idea....for others to do that.... :wink:

it is so unfair of them... to be so childish about the whole thing....and make it harder for us breeders.... to exchange goats..... I can't even buy a IBGA animal ....unless it is duel registered with ABGA/IBGA....because.....all...my Does ...are ABGA..... and my boys are with ABGA/IBGA...... :help:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I honestly have NOT been paying attention. too busy here in Alaska with the goat clubs, and High school life. 

But i'll look into it..


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

I totally agree with the general theme of this thread; the breed is taking a back seat to egos. I am already a lifetime member of the USBGA so I cannnot quit really :wink: I joined namely because they are the only association that offered it and it was very cost effective in the long run. They were also very personal and called me very quickly to set up my membership and answer any questions. I have had to call a few times to get some paperwork sorted out and they were always very helpful.

I have also signed up for a 1yr membership to ABGA this year so anyone wanting to participate in their sanctioned shows could still purchase my goats. I have already noticed the less-than-personal nature of ABGA and slowness in responding (I joined January 1st to get one full year's worth) compared to USBGA. I still have not been able to talk to them on the phone and the email confirmations were very detail lacking...sending me a basic invoice really makes me feel that money is their biggest concern. I may have wasted $60 (plus transfer fees) but by the end of the year I will be able to make a fair assessment having been dual registered for the year.

As far as breed standards go, I may be incorrect but generally speaking the judging standards seem to be the same thus far. If they take separate paths then it will be impossible to keep dual registration which I think will isolate the associations and they will most likely become regional (my area is almost all USBGA for example).


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a member of IBGA and ABGA. I am not happy AT ALL :veryangry: with the changes going on with ABGA. Most people around her are all IBGA people, so that now means I cant use any of their goats in my breeding program. I have called and e-mailed ABGA months before this change went into place and NEVER got an answer. And now they are wanting to change the rules for teat's! :GAAH: From 4 to only 2! And if 2 does are exactly the same and 1 has 4 teats, the other 2, the 2 teated doe will place over the 4 teated! Boers were bred to raise more that one or two kids at a time, thats why they were bred for 4 teats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean...I feel the same way ..about ABGA....and now.. I can't buy a IBGA goat and make it double registered anymore....so stupid... so most of these breeders are screwed (pardon the pun)... :doh: 
..... it is unfair... for them ...to change it now... most breeders.... have the 1x1 or 2x2 .... and with our Does ...having the multiples...it is so pathetic... that they would stoop that low ....just to get back at another association.... but not realizing that....in the end ...they are hurting themselves.... as well as... the breeder ... the Does...and the Kids.... are all... being shorted....


----------



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

I am quite new a registered goats. I am 17 and was wanting to start early and gets through all of the kinks and rough patches. I have one usbga buck and three usbga does, I also just went to Kentucky to buy one ibga buck and three ibga does. I am mixing them up how am I going to be able to register them? I don't care about registering to abga, but now I feel as if abga members won't buy from me because they won't be able to switch.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I feel everyone's pain!!! I was SOOO frustrated dealing with this whole thing several months ago. Our does are all ABGA(some are duel ABGA/USBGA) and we are planning on getting an ABGA buck. I would prefer to go with USBGA at this point, but it seems the market around here is for ABGA and we have trouble selling our USBGA kids. Our buck last year was USBGA and we had a really hard time selling our kids. This year they sold like hot cakes. )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

DAGills; whatever the buck is registered with(say USBGA) is what you can get his kids registered with. That's been my experience with ABGA for sure and USBGA. I have never had IBGA goats before, so not much of a help there... You can't register kids with an ABGA mom and a USBGA dad with ABGA. 

I am still not clear on this whole thing either though. I'm just making sure all my goats are registered with one registry or both parents are dual. Two of our does are dual reg. and so is the buck we bred them to, so we can get their kids registered with either registry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very frustrating for sure...I'd call the registry... that you are wanting to be in and see what they say..... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wise move Crossroads, to have buck dual registered.
It is my understanding that USBGA accepts ABGA papers but not the other way around.
It IS frustrating!!! There do seem to be more ABGA shows. Some of mine are dual registered as well, including the sire.
Because of cost Ive gotten extremely pickey about who gets papers. Out of 13 babies this yr only 3 got them.
2:2 teats? You aint going USBGA for sure. The old style S African? ABGA.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

The link doesn't work for me.  
One of my new registered doelings has 2 X 2 clean teats.
She has ABGA papers, so from now on, they are not taking that teat structure? Or that's just not "show" standard? :roll: 
Sorry for dragging this back up again, I'm just sorta in a panic now. 
Absolutely no offense intended to those who show their goats, I am all for doing what you enjoy and having fun. ^-^
It seems though that they (ABGA) are trying to breed out some of the more useful Boer traits in favor of them looking a certain way. 
Like you know, enough teats to raise their multiples or long skinny necks on bucks. :hair:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a pdf file that explains all the new rules......

http://www.abga.org/fileupload/pdfs/Let ... 20Teat.pdf


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Bit of everything! :hi5: 
I didn't think of going to the ABGA site to read the rules. ^-^'
It's been a crazy day already. :hammer:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

No problem! 

I love the 2 little ones in your sig. If you get tired of them send them my way please :leap: I have been searching high and low for some spotted Boers to add to our herd. But everything I find is either too far away or too expensive. *sigh*


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! They are twins.
I only actually ended up purchasing the less spotted one. (right one)
She is simply amazing! She had more of the width I was after and her sister was a bit more than I could bring myself to spend right now. :sigh: 
I think Cindie still has her if you're interested. Though that's pretty far away and still expensive.  

I am really gonna have to stay more on top of this ABGA rules thing now I think. Good thing I found TGS!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Probably too far away just like all the other adorable spotted ones I find. I don't mind traveling a little bit but I have a 4 hour one way limit I'm afraid. If gas prices were lower I just might go further.

Yeah the price of them scares me a lot. Might be why I still don't have one. 

It's tough staying up with all the rule changes. I've got double duty we raise Boer's and Nubians.


----------

